# So few surf reports



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I was looking through the month of May and only saw 6 surf fishing reports not counting the jetties. Has it been that bad a month or have some of you had some success you didn't post? It really bothers me to see such a small amount of activity especially after my last two vacations in October have not been productive at all. I mean the spring and fall are supposed to be the hottest fishing of the year, right?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Go fish somewhere else.
Myrtle is a ****ing mudhole full of sharks.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

May sucked. I caught a couple 8" whiting and pinfish the other day. Not worth posting.


----------



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

The first weekend of May my friends caught six or seven good sized blues and couple whiting and one large keeper red. All from the surf over two days. I was right beside them and caught nothing. We used the same bait, same rig, just different pole lengths. They had 10 foot rods and I only had a 7 footer. They are also good sized men and can chuck it a mile it feels like. This was at south Litchfield near The Litchfield Inn. I didn't see one sand flee the whole time we were there.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Corinna said:


> The first weekend of May my friends caught six or seven good sized blues and couple whiting and one large keeper red. All from the surf over two days. I was right beside them and caught nothing. We used the same bait, same rig, just different pole lengths. They had 10 foot rods and I only had a 7 footer. They are also good sized men and can chuck it a mile it feels like. This was at south Litchfield near The Litchfield Inn. I didn't see one sand flee the whole time we were there.


That's interesting. The strategy used to be to fish just beyond the first breaker or ven the suds. That's where the fish were supposed to congregate. From what you are saying, throw it as far as you can. That seems to coincide with Flyingtieguy's reports the last couple of years where he says he slays them and can throw it farther than anybody.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Go fish somewhere else.
> Myrtle is a ****ing mudhole full of sharks.


A while back, I think I posted the video of the shark feeding frenzy in NC where the sharks were half way out of the water feasting on the fish. I asked if it was possible they were eating most of the fish in the surf. What you're saying seems to indicate that is a possibility. I know you are one of the regulars who fishes often and love to read your updates. It seems to me like the pier fishing is also a lot worse than it used to be. Is that the case? Many are saying, "My kingdom for a spot run!". :fishing:


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Now I'm not near the caliber of salt fishermen and women you all are, but I usually catch them pretty good in the surf on summer vacations. Maybe it's just luck. I can't read the water too well, so I doubt that's it and I usually just use shrimp I bought at the grocery store. Hopefully I didn't just jinx myself. haha


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

fishing on the strand turned to **** cause of the sharks and shallow water! do yourself a favor take up golfing!


----------



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

Gary Carrier said:


> That's interesting. The strategy used to be to fish just beyond the first breaker or ven the suds. That's where the fish were supposed to congregate. From what you are saying, throw it as far as you can. That seems to coincide with Flyingtieguy's reports the last couple of years where he says he slays them and can throw it farther than anybody.


It is an odd thing. I was always told by locals the suds is where it is at. The big fish after smaller fish and sand fleas. The past couple of years has proved different. The same guys that I was talking about in the earlier post usually fish there once or twice a month, and they ALWAYS catch something. They always use the bigger rods. Now, I'm not saying they catch 30 fish in a day, but they bring in big size blues, whiting, and red fish. They never go the whole day with out a fish, like I did for a week straight in May. I only caught one whiting that was not worth keeping. I always kid them by saying they must soak their bait in beer to make the fish come running.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> A while back, I think I posted the video of the shark feeding frenzy in NC where the sharks were half way out of the water feasting on the fish. I asked if it was possible they were eating most of the fish in the surf. What you're saying seems to indicate that is a possibility.


Really? 
Sharks eat fish? 
Wow. 
I didn't know that.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I haven't had a problem lately blues and some Spanish and whiting I go around the family kingdom up to 6th north early morning so no tourist to bother me frozen finger mullet and shrimp from last year some cut bait I haven't got many sharks more stingrays than anything


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

rjthemetalhead said:


> really?
> Sharks eat fish?
> Wow.
> I didn't know that.


hahahaha


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, Cutbait and RJ are being sarcastic, right. I'll be there in a month and always do well in the surf. Blues, whiting,...


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Well Im no elite fisherman but i have and just last week caught the big fish in the suds. I got reds and bull whiting and the big pomp that was in the pic right in the suds on a short rod. I had one bigger rod farther out past the breakers but caught nothing but sharks and rays. Also what you use for bait makes a difference too I believe. Shrimp in the suds produced nothing for me but the sand fleas caught the big fish. I think its all of those things combined that produce fish. Also my best time for the sand fleas and big ones are on the outgoing tides. I think that has to do with bait and food being washed out by the wave action and the fish feeding on that too. If you use other live bait and fish for say flounder you would fish in other ways and other places. Anyway just my two cents and what I have experienced. Each to his own ways that produce. I will say i have gleaned so much from this forum and so much helpful info its unreal. What to use for certain fish what types of rigs for certain fish and rods time of day to fish ,,,, and I appreciate it all .


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

I haven't gotten to fish as much as I once did due to kids growing up and playing sports so take my comments with a grain of salt, but there are a few species I have seen in decline from the surf. I remember better runs of Spot in the late 90's and early 2000s and I remember being able to catch croakers from the pier and surf regualary. I have not seen a croaker in a long time and the spot runs seem to have dropped off. Not sure if it is just cyclical or something more is going on. I have often wondered if the lack gill netting and by-catch rules in NC maybe attributing to the decline in some fish species since I think a lot of the Spot come from the inlets and marshes north of us-same with croaker- if the regulations. I know the northern areas of NC and the Chesapeake Bay still have a nice croaker fishery. I do see more puppy drum in the surf than I did years ago. Another species I wonder about is the saltwater catfish. Although a bunch of fishermen considered them trash fish, I always thought they were better than most freshwater species, but now they are even illegal to keep.

As for the in ad out; it depends on what you are fishing for and where. There are areas where you need a good long cast to reach a line of bottom structure that runs along the beach front, there are also times you need to reach washes, bars, and holes you can detect by the waves. Then there are times when the suds are the only game in town.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

no sarcasm to my post, my only problem is a suck at golf, but im good at drinking so I use use fishing as an excuse to go drinking now!


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

The more I drink the fish get bigger lol win win


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Croaker are everywhere in myrtle beach. I can go out with fishbites or shrimp and catch croaker all day.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Really?
> Sharks eat fish?
> Wow.
> I didn't know that.


I was just responding to your previous post, "Myrtle Beach is a ****ing mudhole full of sharks". I don't think they used to eat them all. On another front, let me tell you of a similar happening here in the mountains of East Tennessee. It seems that 75% of the birds have vanished this year. I don't know if the cold winter weather killed most of the insects or what. My yard has lots of trees. I have 3 bird houses in various locations and I have 3 or 4 feeders. Normally, all 3 have occupants, starting with house sparrows in early spring which I try to discourage. They didn't even show up. I always have a nest of bluebirds. Saw a few in early March checking out the houses. Never saw anymore. I do have a house occupied by tree swallows who nested in the same house last year. There are some large dead cottonwoods on the back of my lot (yep, they died, too). Last year, there were large numbers if starlings occupying holes in them. This year, maybe 25% as many. On the feeder side, whole flocks of goldfinches and mourning doves were regular attendees. This year, there is an occasional goldfinch that appears. It is just as bizarre as the fishing in MB.


----------



## ajcannon (Aug 5, 2014)

No doubt about it; its Bush's fault. Well technically global warming but we all know that Bush is the one that caused that.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sharks are eating as many fish this year as they always have. 

If you can't catch a croaker, you need to take up golf.


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

Gary Carrier said:


> I was just responding to your previous post, "Myrtle Beach is a ****ing mudhole full of sharks". I don't think they used to eat them all. On another front, let me tell you of a similar happening here in the mountains of East Tennessee. It seems that 75% of the birds have vanished this year. I don't know if the cold winter weather killed most of the insects or what. My yard has lots of trees. I have 3 bird houses in various locations and I have 3 or 4 feeders. Normally, all 3 have occupants, starting with house sparrows in early spring which I try to discourage. They didn't even show up. I always have a nest of bluebirds. Saw a few in early March checking out the houses. Never saw anymore. I do have a house occupied by tree swallows who nested in the same house last year. There are some large dead cottonwoods on the back of my lot (yep, they died, too). Last year, there were large numbers if starlings occupying holes in them. This year, maybe 25% as many. On the feeder side, whole flocks of goldfinches and mourning doves were regular attendees. This year, there is an occasional goldfinch that appears. It is just as bizarre as the fishing in MB.


Sharks ate them


----------



## madmax (Jun 13, 2012)

> sharks ate them


lol


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

vaycay fishin said:


> Sharks ate them


Either that or aliens.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Alien sharks.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

It's sad you guys choose to jest about the past time you love the most. Don't really understand it.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> It's sad you guys choose to jest about the past time you love the most. Don't really understand it.


Have you fished here?
It's so bad some days the only pleasure we get is ****ing with tourists telling them all kinds of lies, bull**** and other stuff.
Next time you are near Springmaid don't forget to see the pics of the white Marlin we caught on the freshwater side of the pier snoblin' cigar minners


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Gary Carrier said:


> I was just responding to your previous post, "Myrtle Beach is a ****ing mudhole full of sharks". I don't think they used to eat them all. On another front, let me tell you of a similar happening here in the mountains of East Tennessee. It seems that 75% of the birds have vanished this year. I don't know if the cold winter weather killed most of the insects or what. My yard has lots of trees. I have 3 bird houses in various locations and I have 3 or 4 feeders. Normally, all 3 have occupants, starting with house sparrows in early spring which I try to discourage. They didn't even show up. I always have a nest of bluebirds. Saw a few in early March checking out the houses. Never saw anymore. I do have a house occupied by tree swallows who nested in the same house last year. There are some large dead cottonwoods on the back of my lot (yep, they died, too). Last year, there were large numbers if starlings occupying holes in them. This year, maybe 25% as many. On the feeder side, whole flocks of goldfinches and mourning doves were regular attendees. This year, there is an occasional goldfinch that appears. It is just as bizarre as the fishing in MB.



you know what you call a dead cottonwood? a rottenwood!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

You guys better quit making fun of Gary. He's going to start his climate change BS. That's what these post are leading up to.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

rabbitdog2 said:


> You guys better quit making fun of Gary. He's going to start his climate change BS. That's what these post are leading up to.


No climate change. Just want people to let me know when they get a good haul from the surf and how they did it. Be there in September. Come every year and know how to fish the surf, but the last two years have been horrendous. Last year, middle of October, I fished at Apache from 7-11 am on incoming tide and the fishing calendar said it was supposed to be excellent fishing. The pier was full. I saw about a 10 pound redfish caught in the suds, another 3 pounder on the opposite side of the pier most were fishing, and 10 or 12 hand holders. Sitting beside a guy camping at the campground who fished every year. Looking down the pier, all we saw was slack lines. I remember him saying, "There used to be a day when all of those lines would be tight." I know Myrtle Beach is not the best place to surf fish but I always enjoyed it because it was the only time I saw the ocean every year, and it is awesome at daybreak. Would just like to know folks catch some fish once in a while. I always follow the fourm every year and some of the regulars are not even commenting. Yes, I'm just a tourist who likes to fish and works part time in the Fishing Department at Bass Pro Shops. So, I don't mean to offend you guys who fish there all the time. Just need to know if I just need to sit and watch the sunrise. If you guys can't tell me, I don't know who can.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

As my dad said when I was younger, "maybe I am not holding my mouth right," But I have not caught a croaker in years. I am not much on the fishbites, except for bloodworm. I usually use fresh shrimp we catch in GC, sand fleas, or mullet. I remember catching a dozen or so a day that would give a good size fillet from Surfside Pier, before it was damaged and rebuilt shorter. I have not seen the big spot run for a few years but still manage to pick up a few in the surf in the fall. And my golf is worse than my fishing.


----------



## hambone111 (Jun 4, 2015)

White marlin...lol


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I caught a good size croaker in fishbites in the inlet a few weeks ago. I thought it was a small red drum from the way it fought. Had to be at least 15 inches.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Anybody remember this report by Flytyingguy1 from November 5, 2014?
"Started out a little slow them all hell broke loose! Gray trout 2 at a time blue fish , Whiting, black Sea Bass, Black Drum. At one point a fish every cast & bites as soon as your bait hit the water😜 30 fish total today. Water cooled down. Bows the time to fish. Will be out again Tomorrow 
Broke the 200 mark today 216 fish since I got here on 9-11."


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

What kind of fish? If it's pin fish that's not so great. Couple weeks back I was on GC pier and saw a man and woman cleaning about 50 spots. I thought it was strange time for a spot run. I took a closer look and it was pin fish. LOL


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Are pinfish good eating or just too small to fool with?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

They have too many bones


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Anybody remember this report by Flytyingguy1 from November 5, 2014?
> "Started out a little slow them all hell broke loose! Gray trout 2 at a time blue fish , Whiting, black Sea Bass, Black Drum. At one point a fish every cast & bites as soon as your bait hit the water&#55357;&#56860; 30 fish total today. Water cooled down. Bows the time to fish. Will be out again Tomorrow
> Broke the 200 mark today 216 fish since I got here on 9-11."


So what?
If I counted every single bumper, jack, whiting, croaker, spanish, bluefish, greenback, pinfish, toadfish, pigfish, trout, flounder, drum and pompano I caught I could have some absurd number too.

A couple of weeks back I caught 30 pinfish in one day! 30 fish! One day!


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

still a report...you can only catch what's biting !


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

The so what is I have not seen a report like that this year. Maybe I will when flyingtieguy1 arrives, who knows. Might also say there is a difference between his 30 catch and yours. Why were only pinfish in the water and nothing else?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

the sharks ate all the fish......
In the meantime, Maryland fishing has been treating me very well.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

If the fishing is so terrible, go somewhere else.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Elgreco said:


> If the fishing is so terrible, go somewhere else.


Just found this post by you on 5/4. "Today was a blue day at springmaid. Started around 5:30 ended at 8. I caught about 4 Spanish macks and 20-30 blues from 12-20 inches. Rj got there a little later and pulled in 15-20 blues and a couple of Spaniards. Tons of silversides, menhaden and greenbacks in the surf. Everything caught on gotchas. Together we probably lost 10 blues and 5 Spanish." Comparable to flytyingguy1's post. Good job on reporting that. How's the fishing been since then?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> The so what is I have not seen a report like that this year. Maybe I will when flyingtieguy1 arrives, who knows. Might also say there is a difference between his 30 catch and yours. Why were only pinfish in the water and nothing else?


Stupid questions deserve stupid answers.
Stop asking stupid questions and be grateful that me and others post what we do.
Many people will catch fish everyday and not tell a single soul where and how and when and all that other stuff.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Me and my step dad went out yesterday got 7 really nice croakers and I got a 25in redfish we were around drunken jack island in my jon boat oh yah and about 20 or 30 big pinfish I keep some for bait


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Stupid questions deserve stupid answers.
> Stop asking stupid questions and be grateful that me and others post what we do.
> Many people will catch fish everyday and not tell a single soul where and how and when and all that other stuff.


Thank you RJ


----------



## Lifesabeach (Jun 19, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Stupid questions deserve stupid answers.
> Stop asking stupid questions and be grateful that me and others post what we do.
> Many people will catch fish everyday and not tell a single soul where and how and when and all that other stuff.


Amen, brother. More than one good forum has died because a posting warden chased off all the good posters.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> No climate change.


You are CORRECT . . . It's just a SCAM to grab BILLIONS of Dollars, with an Agenda of "CONTROL" . . . PLUS, it make FISHERMEN "CRAZY" and interferes with our SPORT !!!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just another tax scam. Hold on it's comming


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Get over it. Hey, would just like to see some posts from the surf which appear to be lacking in this pierandsurf forum. Mostly seem to be from boats. Not even much pier anymore. That tells me none of you critics are fishing the surf. Go out and catch something in the surf, report it, and then criticize. Until you can do that, you have no standing on questions about fishing in the surf IMO.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Get over it. Hey, would just like to see some posts from the surf which appear to be lacking in this pierandsurf forum. Mostly seem to be from boats. Not even much pier anymore. That tells me none of you critics are fishing the surf. Go out and catch something in the surf, report it, and then criticize. Until you can do that, you have no standing on questions about fishing in the surf IMO.


Hush troll, this is a forum for discussing how sharks eat all the fish and have moved on to people.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

People will post when they want to post. Constantly questioning them and demanding info will just drive them from the board. You are doing a disservice to PierandSurf.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I appreciate the reports you folks make on here and the advice you give, whether you're fishing on a boat, on the surf, on the pier, or from the bank on a channel or inlet.

We are very fortunate on this SC board to have several locals and "semi-locals" who do their best to point people in the right direction and post up reports when they can.

Please keep the reports coming, whether you're using an arsenal of Stellas or not.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Please keep the reports coming, whether you're using an arsenal of Stellas or not.


Nah we got a cart full of Penn Torques. USA USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

The tourist keep me from the surf in the summer time im in downtown myrtle beach I go to the inlets to get away from everyone I dont know if it matters but I do get out an fish at the little beach near the jettys lol


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Hush troll, this is a forum for discussing how sharks eat all the fish and have moved on to people.


You may not know how right you are.


----------

